
Rugged software - security's response to agile programming? - j0
http://www.ruggedsoftware.org/
======
pasbesoin
Having spent a lot of time and effort working to inject and enforce robustness
in projects, I appreciate the sentiment. The list at the top did, however,
remind me of this bit of humor:

<http://www.klingon.org/resources/klingon_code.html>

------
j0
the manifesto is cool. this is a great way to market writing secure code.

